# Stabilized Spalted Maple.



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's another set of thin grips I'm starting to make for a S&W 59...




 

 



Hopefully I can finish em up this weekend....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2014)

WOW, Marc, that's some great looking maple! gonna be a real sweet set when you're done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2014)

Almost done...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2014)

One side done....


----------



## Sprung (Apr 24, 2014)

Marc, I do not own a gun of any kind, but if I did, I'd be having you make grips for it! Those are sweet!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 24, 2014)

Very cool! Do you make grips for any of the Kimber 1911 compacts / ultras?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't had the opportunity yet. Is the backside of grips smooth & flat or contoured like a berrettas grip?

But either way, I could make em. I just need the original stock grips as a pattern.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 24, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I haven't had the opportunity yet. Is the backside of grips smooth & flat or contoured like a berrettas grip?
> 
> But either way, I could make em. I just need the original stock grips as a pattern.



I'll have to check, as I've never made it a point to check that specfically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2014)

NICE grips- BEAUTIFUL wood!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mrbelvetron (Apr 24, 2014)

Those are really nice! Loving seeing all the grips and awesome wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 4, 2014)

First pic is in sunlight, second is in my kitchen....coated in the first coat of truoil. I expect them to be done in a few days. (24 hrs in between each coat to dry)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2014)

Ok....they are finished. All buffed up to a nice satin finish. No gloss.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2014)

They arrived and the customer fit em on and snapped this pic. Looks sweet!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Molokai (May 13, 2014)

Man, thats awesome wood. I really like your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful on the pistol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 22, 2014)

That is my next challenge to try and make my fist set of grips, I'm covered up with various exotic and domestic woods that are just right for grips. I have some Buckeye burl that I need to get stabilized before I start. 

Anyone want to stabilize them for me? I would be happy to trade off some material in exchange for the stabilizing .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2014)

@The PenSmith you could post up a want ad here ---> http://woodbarter.com/forums/services-needed.52/

It would gain more attention than here..


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 23, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> @The PenSmith you could post up a want ad here ---> http://woodbarter.com/forums/services-needed.52/
> 
> It would gain more attention than here..



Thanks, I'm still learning my way around and becoming more active here as we slow down with other things in life....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tykemo (Nov 7, 2014)

Those are so excellent some people might think they are laminate or some kind of plastic if they don't understand wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 10, 2014)

What do you use to buff the truoil finish to knock down the gloss? I've used truoil for 30 yrs. and never figured out how to do it. Gary

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2014)

When it is almost dry, and semi tacky, I rub it with my palms or thumbs, sand em smooth,and repeat a few times, and the last coat is the 50/50 mix as well as rubbing it with my palms/ thumbs..
It's gunna take you few tries to find the sweet spot time to rub. It's almost like the feel of the old 80's toys, the wall walkers. They were sticky yet, not too sticky...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2014)

@HomeBody 
I actually learned it from the Tuff Toe stuff video...and I forgot to mention I do that rub thing on every coat. Usualy 4 or 5 times then final coat 50/50 mix and rub...


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 15, 2014)

I've tried doing what you describe but I only make a sticky mess. I'll go to that you tube and see if I can learn anything. 

Heard about a new way to use truoil once. (on the internet, first mistake) You spray Armor All on the wood, then add truoil. A chemical reaction occurs and the truoil dries within seconds. You keep adding coats, one after another, of Armor and truoil. You can finish a stock in a couple of hours. That's how it was billed, so I tried it.

It dried like they said and built up fast. Then, after the stock was finished, I started carving. I put my sticky paper on the stock with the design and pin pricked it. When I pulled the paper off, the finish came off with it! Grrrrrr!
So, never try the Armor All/Truoil thing. It's bad. Took me a week to straighten out that mess. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll make a video of how I do it or pix or something. Time it....idk. If you're making a sticky mess, then try waiting on it a lil longer.
Too early will ruin but too late will only be a gloss finish....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm going to be oiling up the stock tomorrow , so I'll post up the process in my ruger topic...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2014)

ok....are you just trying to do grips this way? or a stock? 

I remembered how I actually did the grips. I rubbed on the oil, and kept rubbing till it was almost sticky, then used the heat gun on em to dry it quicker. then did it again a few times. I was doing it to the stock today and derp! I forgot to mention the heat gun ...Apparently I'm still an amateur, cuz I can't even remember my own method of doing em...


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 18, 2014)

I've tried stocks and grips and scraps of wood and whatever else. I can do a wonderful piano finish with truoil but nothing else. I'm all ears. High gloss on shotgun stocks looks fine but my M70 would look like crap with gloss. I have a heat gun and will try that. Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2014)

It's so much easier to do it on grips. I almost had my hands stuck together last night. I started off with gloves but they kept sticking and streaking the finish.
I'll try to duplicate it on a set of blanks or scrap wood.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok..this has been stumping me. I can't even remember how I did it.
Untill I reread my topic on the mossberg forum...I feel like such an ass....here's my post on it...

"I must say....they buffed up nice. Although I can see I'm going to need a lil more power than just the 3/4. Time to upgrade I think. It kept bogging down whenever I used more than gentle pressure....so it took a lil longer than expected to buff em. I buffed off the oil and reapplied the 50/50 mix and buff it again...
Still...I am extremely pleased with the outcome..
I need to get more of the spalted maple. Great stuff to work with"

So...then I remembered I buffed off the coat of truoil with the white diamond grit. Then reapplied the 50/50 mix...and buffed it smooth again...

I really need to start writting stuff down in a journal....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 19, 2014)

Now that's a method I've never heard off. I have the Beall stuff so I might give it a try. Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2014)

It only turned out like that cuz I had no idea what I was doing....

Will it make a difference if it is end grain? I think, that the first 2 coats of TO filled in all the voids, and the last 2 coats just made a coating on it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Updated pix of the 59. Looks good too....so far so good after a years worth of handling.
Makes me happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 16, 2015)

Thats some serious spalted maple :)


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 16, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Here's another set of thin grips I'm starting to make for a S&W 59...
> 
> 
> View attachment 48402 View attachment 48403 View attachment 48404
> ...





ripjack13 said:


> Here's another set of thin grips I'm starting to make for a S&W 59...
> 
> 
> View attachment 48402 View attachment 48403 View attachment 48404
> ...


WOW......ya know those will go right with the new digital camo we're using these days......just a fashion statement....


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 16, 2015)

Ripjack13 do you any patterning ,carving on your grips.......really neat work you do !


----------

